# [kl. Sammelthread] Mehr Kunst als Spiel...



## Caduzzz (20. November 2013)

Hallo,

inspiriert durch den User bofferbrauer und seinen Sammelthreads zu kostenlosen Spielen oder Crowdfunding, und meinem Interesse an Spielen welche einige vielleicht zuerst als "strange" bezeichnen würden, möchte ich auch eine Liste solcher Spiele zusammen stellen und danke allen die mitmachen möchten.

Unabhängig von der Diskussion ob PC/Konsolen Spiele eine Kunstform sind oder nicht, ich denke ja, möchte ich hier gerne Spiele vorstellen und sammeln, welche eher eine: 

- ausgeprägte, ungewöhnliche visuelle Inszenierung haben
- ausgeprägte, ungewöhnliche akustische Inszenierung
- Spiele ,welche vom "üblichen" Gameplay und / oder Story abweichen 
- einzigartiges grafisches Design
- Spiele, die mehrere genannte Merkmale vereinen 
- Spiele mit einem alleinigen, besonderem Merkmal
- Spiele die vielleicht eher mit einem interaktivem Film oder gar "Erfahrung" vergleichbar sind 

_*...abseits des bekannten und gewohnten*_

Einige Spiele sind noch in der Produktion und werden sich sicherlich auch in bofferbrauers Threads wiederfinden und ich habe sie auch nicht alle gespielt, aber die Neugier und das Interesse an solchen spielerischen Abweichungen lassen mich auf ein "Mehr davon!" hoffen.

Gerne können wir hier auch wild diskutieren was "KunstSpiele" sind bzw. welches Spiel ist mehr Kunst als andere und warum..

Der Einfachheit halber habe ich jetzt die meisten Spiele über Steam verlinkt, es gibt sie aber natürlich auch über die Entwickler selbst zu kaufen oder anderen Plattformen.

Da ich mir nicht allein zugestehen möchte zu urteilen was Kunst ist und was nicht, werde ich nur die unten genannten Kategorien benutzen, welche wir vielleicht auch nicht dogmatisch streng auslegen sollten..

Getreu dem Motto: "Kunst ist was gefällt" (aber ein bißchen anders als "normale" Spiele sollten sie schon sein )


*für den PC:*


- The Plan - kostenlos, kurz, wunderschöne Musik/Komposition von Musik und Bild

- Shelter - Führe deine Familie durch die Welt...

- 9.03M - bei jedem Kauf eine Spende für japanische Tsunamiopfer

- The Void - ein Klassiker, für Geduldige

- Neverending Nightmares

- NaissancE

- Cradle

- The Sparkle 2 Evo

- Incridipede

- Knite & The Ghost Light

- Botanicula - wunderschön, kindertauglich

- Papo & Yo - sehr schön, trauriger Hintergrund, wunderbar umgesetzt

- Limbo - schön...schwarz

- FEZ - eben doch anscheinend kein "klassischer" Platformer

- Eufloria

- Machinarium

- Proteus

- Type:Rider

- Little Inferno

- The Howler

- The Walking Dead

- The Wolf Among Us

- Antichamber

- From Dust

- Godus 

- XIII - ein Klassiker und für 2003 ein Exot

- Secrets of Rætikon 

- PixelJunk Eden

- Year Walk

- Dominique Pamplemousse


*...mit verschwimmenden Grenzen:*

- Dragon's Lair

- Contrast , Adventure mit viel Jazz

- Parodius Da! Für damalige Verhältnisse (1990) wahrlich skurril

- The Stanley Parable

- Dear Esther

- Fahrenheit

- Dreamfall

- The Shivah


----------



## Caduzzz (20. November 2013)

*für die Konsole:*

Journey

Ōkami

Bit.Trip

Wii_Music

Odama

WarioWare_series

LocoRoco

Patapon


----------



## Monsjo (20. November 2013)

PC:

Limbo

Fez 

Bastion 

Dear Esther 

Eufloria 

Machinarium

PS3: Journey


----------



## Caduzzz (20. November 2013)

vielen Dank Monsjo, habe gleich einiges aktualisiert


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. November 2013)

Freut mich, dass ich dich so sehr inspirieren konnte. Und ein [x]Abo hast du von mir schon mal sicher, denn ich finde das Thema auch toll

Hier mal ein paar Konsolenbeispiele :

Okami
Die gesamte Bit.Trip Serie
Die Katamari Serie
Wii Musik
Odama
Die WarioWare Serie


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2013)

Proteus
Little Inferno


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. November 2013)

PataPon und LocoRoco hatte ich noch komplett vergessen vorhin.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. November 2013)

super ich danke euch


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. November 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob dies hier reinpasst, aber Parodius vielleicht? Vom Spielprinzip^her ist es nichts spezielles, ein (bockschwerer!) Weltraumshooter ähnlich Gradius, aber:
1. Absolut Gaga. So verrückt, dass Saint's Row 3 dagegen wie ein bierernstes Businessmeeting daherkommt. Mehr wäre wohl psychisch nicht zu verkraften.
2. Die Musik. Sie besteht größtenteils aus dezent aufgefrischten Klassischen Symphonien und Opernarien

Mal als Beweis ein Longplay von Parodius Da!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYgYHffJ6aQ


----------



## Jor-El (21. November 2013)

Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons
Klasse Geschichte und simultan zwei Charaktere steuern. Rockt aber nur mit Gamepad.


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Sollte kein Problem sein Konsolenspiele sind auch erlaubt. 

Nur warum wurde dann Journey nicht aufgenommen. 

Edit: Aah getrennte Listen, tolle Idee.

Zählt The Walking Dead auch dazu? Es ist ja kein richtiges Spiel mehr und das Erlebnis ist was besonderes, das einzige Spiel was mich jemals zum weinen.gebracht hat.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. November 2013)

Hi Monsjo,

 "The Walking Dead"...ich denke ja. Erstens ist es visuell schon was anderes und, wenn du sagst, dass es dich so sehr bewegt hat, dass du weinen mußtest, dann ist es ja schon eine emotionale Erfahrung, die ein normales PC Spiel eigentlich nicht auslöst. Ich werde nacher die Liste nochmal bißchen überarbeiten und versuchen zu differenzieren....so nach dem Motto "strittig/streitbar" 

 Ich habe ja selber Vorschläge gemacht, die hart an der Grenze sind zum "normalen" Spiel.


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Wie wäre es mit der Unterrubrik: "interaktiver Film"?


----------



## Caduzzz (22. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Unterrubrik: "interaktiver Film"?


 
 Hi Monsjo,

 ja an so etwas ähnliches habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber andererseits möchte ich nicht  dutzende Unterkategorien erstellen. Dann haben wir irgendwann eine Kategorisierung von Sub-Sub-Sub Genren, die unübersichtlich bis albern sind. Kunst sind diese Spiele alle, in wieweit das eine Spiel für den Einen oder Anderen "künstlerisch wertvoller" ist überlasse ich dann dem einzelnen Betrachter.

 Es ist halt auch schwierig bei z.B. den ganzen Adventure und Adventure-Horror Spielen, im Kern sind sie Rätsel+Knobel Adventure, aber dann gibt es Ausreißer mit einem sehr ungewöhnlichen "Merkmal".

 Ich werde den Anfangspost mal editieren und würde es eher bei "PC", "Konsole", "verschwimmende Grenzen" belassen bis jemand einen besseren Vorschlag hat bzw. mir etwas besseres einfällt.

 Wie gesagt werde ich versuchen die Merkmale nochmal weiter zu differenzieren, weil _ich_ ungern Spiele den künstlerischen Gehalt absprechen möchte, aber ich dennoch der Meinung bin, dass sie hier nicht ganz so passen...oder halt hart an der Grenze sind.

 Kunst, auf ihre Art, sind sie alle.

 Dann möchte ich mich nochmal für die ganzen Vorschläge bedanken, die hier nach so kurzer Zeit zusammen gekommen sind!  Habt Geduld mit mir, ich gehöre, noch, zu den EditierungsNoobs...


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. November 2013)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich werde den Anfangspost mal editieren und würde es eher bei "PC", "Konsole", "verschwimmende Grenzen" belassen bis jemand einen besseren Vorschlag hat bzw. mir etwas besseres einfällt.


 
Falls Pc und Konsole, müssten Arcadeautomaten dann aber auch noch eine Unterrubrik werden, auch wenn diese heutzutage quasi ausgestorben sind


----------



## Caduzzz (22. November 2013)

aaah bofferbrauer...Psssst, schweig! 

 Du hast natürlich recht, aber wollen wir es in einem PC Hardwareforum nicht bei PC Spielen und noch Konsolen Spielen belassen?


----------



## Pikus (22. November 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit Antichamber oder The Stanley Parable?


----------



## Caduzzz (23. November 2013)

Danke Pikus, ist mit aufgenommen. Aber kannst du noch ein Wort zu The Stanley Parable sagen? Ich würde es ja fast schon "grenzwertig" halten..


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2013)

Wenn Dear Esther mit drin ist muss es auch mit rein, also entweder  beide rein oder beide raus.


----------



## Pikus (23. November 2013)

Zu The Stanley Parable lässt sich schwer was sagen, ohne das Spiel zu Spoilern.
Im Grunde geht es um einen Angestellten, der eines Tages alleine in der Firma ist und versucht, den Grund dafür herauszufinden. Dabei geht er immer neue Wege, welche immer neue Überraschungen für Stanley bereithalten.
Währen des Spielens wird man von einer Erzählerstimme begleitet, die zwischendurch auch mal den einen oder anderen Witz reißt, sich über Stanley lustig macht oder einfach nur für Verwirrung sorgt.

Das beste ist wohl, sich die kostenlose Demo bei Steam zu ziehen. Sie ist auch nicht sonderlich groß (~600MB soweit ich mich erinnere), macht aber schon viel Laune und bietet einen guten Einblick ins Spiel.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2013)

So, dank dem Steamsale hab ich mir jetzt auch mal "The Walking Dead" gegönnt...ich muss zugeben, dass ich Zombiesettings mag. Ich muss zugeben, dass mich ,warum auch immer, "The Walking Dead" nicht gereizt hat...

 Ich muss zugeben, ich hab's verschlungen und an einigen Stellen fast geheult, dieses Spiel ist der unglaublich gut!!!


----------



## Monsjo (3. Dezember 2013)

Und zählt es als Kunst? 

Wenn dir das gefallen hat solltest du auch The Wolf Among Us spielen, ist grad auch im Sale.


----------



## Robonator (3. Dezember 2013)

From Dust, Godus und Flowers fielen mir noch ein. Letzteres für Konsole.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Und zählt es als Kunst?



 hehe, na klar, nein mal abgesehen, dass ich dieses Spiel wirklich unglaublich fand, ist es grafisch einfach etwas was anderes und die Art und Weise wie die Geschichte erzählt wird bzw. Erfahrung-->Entscheidung treffen-->Emotionalität ist unglaublich

 Ich dachte immer, dass es nur ein langweiliges Point+Klick wäre, was nicht sooo mein Fall ist. Ja, hier irgendwo auch, aber sry Leute, ich bin fast 40 und habe einiges gezockt, aber das Spiel hatte so viel Emotionen ausgelöst, unglaublich!


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2013)

Coole Idee sowas zu sammeln. Brothers habe ich gerade erst gekauft.

Zu den Spielen nahe "interaktivem Film":
Dreamfall (der Nachfolger Chapters ist natürlich schon gefundet) - theoretisch ein Adventure, praktisch geht es eigentlich nur um Story, Story, Story; Ein Spiel bei dem man Weinen darf

Fahrenheit(bzw. Indigo Prophecy bei den Amis) - der "Vorgänger" von Heavy Rain. Quasi überhaupt kein klassisches Gameplay sondern voll von Quicktimeevents und mit spannender(für manche am Ende zu abgedrehte) Story mit x Wegen und Enden.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Dezember 2013)

Mario Paint, anyone? 

Und ohne Ironie: XIII fehlt auch noch imo


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Dezember 2013)

The Cat Lady sieht auch interessant aus...hab's mal auf meine Wunschliste gepackt, mal sehen vielleicht wird es demnächst ja schon getestet


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2013)

Sicher nicht mehr  da es 1 Jahr alt ist.
The Cat Lady for PC Reviews - Metacritic


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Dezember 2013)

ach turbosnake *seufz* ich mag deine Art diesen Smiley "" zu benutzen...mal sehen vielleicht wird es demnächst ja schon _von mir_ getestet (im Sinne von anspielen)


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2013)

Ach übrigens, warum ist Contrast noch gar nicht in der Liste? Ich finde das ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen und mal was ganz anderes 
Contrast on Steam


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Dezember 2013)

Hi Robonator, 

ist es doch...hab's erstmal zu den grenzwertigen gepackt, bis auf die Musik find ich es jetzt nicht soo "exotisch" (ok, das Schattengehoppse ist mal was anderes..), stimme dir zu, ist schon nett...aber mich hat die Motivation zum Weiterspielen iwie verlassen..


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2013)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Hi Robonator,
> 
> ist es doch...hab's erstmal zu den grenzwertigen gepackt, bis auf die Musik find ich es jetzt nicht soo "exotisch" (ok, das Schattengehoppse ist mal was anderes..), stimme dir zu, ist schon nett...aber mich hat die Motivation zum Weiterspielen iwie verlassen..


 
Achso da, ganz übersehen ^^
Wie siehts eig. aus wie sowas wie Reus oder Black and White?


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Dezember 2013)

stimmt Black&White, war ja damals schon iwie anders...(ich muss aber zugeben, ich fand's stinkelangweilig..), vielleicht sollte ich noch ne Kategorie machen "Klassiker"...aber dann wird's bald wirklich unübersichtlich


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm  Ich denke auch grade an Alan Wake, das war spielerisch mal was anderes und hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Auch die Inszenierung und Landschaft gefiel mir richtig gut. Fühlte sich nicht unbedingt an wie ein Horror-Game  
Dann vielleicht noch Anna. Das war auch ein Horrorspiel der etwas anderen art.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie passen da TWD, Wolf Among Us und Godus nicht rein.


----------



## Monsjo (5. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich passen die da rein. Schon mal eines davon gespielt?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, TWD und was Godus ist weiß ich auch.  Wolf Among Us wird sich kaum groß von TWD unterschieden.
Aber von einem Proteus sind diese Spiele meilenweit entfernt und eindeutig Spiel und nicht Kunst wie Proteus.

*- ausgeprägte, ungewöhnliche visuelle Inszenierung haben*Nein, das tut keins der 3
*- ausgeprägte, ungewöhnliche akustische Inszenierung* s.o.
*- Spiele ,welche vom "üblichen" Gameplay und / oder Story abweichen * N s.o
*- einzigartiges grafisches Design* Trifft wenn überhaupt auf Godus zu

TWD zeichnet nur die schlechteste Deutsche Übersetzung aller Zeiten aus.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Dezember 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ja, TWD und was Godus ist weiß ich auch. Wolf Among Us wird sich kaum groß von TWD unterschieden.
> Aber von einem Proteus sind diese Spiele meilenweit entfernt und eindeutig Spiel und nicht Kunst wie Proteus.
> 
> *- ausgeprägte, ungewöhnliche visuelle Inszenierung haben*Nein, das tut keins der 3
> ...



ich denke A) sollte man das nicht alles zu dogmatisch sehen, wie ich schon geschrieben habe
               B) stechen sie dennoch aus der Masse heraus 
               C) ich nehme gerne weitere "Definitionen" mit in den Startpost...meine Vorschläge sollten lediglich eine Art "Orientierungshilfe" sein...


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2013)

> B) stechen sie dennoch aus der Masse heraus


Wenn das so ist müsse wir The Shivah for download $4.99 - GOG.com auch aufnehmen.
Oder in welchem Spiel spielt mal schon einen Rabbi?


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Dezember 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist müsse wir The Shivah for download $4.99 - GOG.com auch aufnehmen.
> Oder in welchem Spiel spielt mal schon einen Rabbi?



das können wir ja machen ..aber dennoch sry Turbo, aber ich habe immer das Gefühl das du leicht "angesäuert" bist, Diskussion gerne, aber nur brubbeln..find ich doof, vielleicht kommts ja auch nur so rüber, geschriebene Sprache ist missverständlich


----------



## Monsjo (5. Dezember 2013)

Also, dass TWD und The Wolf Among Us keine besondere Story haben ist ein schlechter Witz...


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2013)

Sie war nicht all zu besonders, im P&C treiben sich halt sehr viele Storys herum die anders sind als die im Mainstrean, dadurch sticht es da weniger heraus als aus dem gesamt Markt.
Liegt einfach daran das man diese Spiele günstiger entwickeln kann und deswegen auch eine kleinere Zielgruppe haben kann.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Januar 2014)

das Eine und Andere Spiel mit im Startpost hinzugefügt


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Januar 2014)

Dragon's Lair auf den Arcademaschinen sollte man auf jeden Fall noch hinzufügen vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass das Spiel 1983(!) rauskam. Ist so ziemlich der Vorläufer aller interaktiven Filme (in diesem Fall ein interaktiver Zeichentrickfilm) und weist auch noch heute bis auf die Auflösung eine tolle Grafik auf, 30 Jahre nach Release!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6em4GRiRY0


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. Januar 2014)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island sowie Yoshi's Island DS (und zukünftig auf dem 3DS : Yoshi's New Island) waren durch ihren Wachs/Pastellfarbenlook schon damals was ganz besonderes. Kirby's Epic Yarn (der deutsche Titel ist mir leider entfallen ) und zukünftig Yarn Yoshy mit ihrem Strickdeckenlook sind auch wieder visuell einfach was ganz besonderes.


----------



## Caduzzz (6. März 2014)

*update*

Year Walk 

Dominique Pamplemousse


----------

